# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Academisch Medisch Centrum

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Academisch Medisch Centrum
Meibergdreef 9
Amsterdam

Bezoek de website van Academisch Medisch Centrum


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Academisch Medisch Centrum.*

----------

